# Question for Long-Term Ex-Pats in Mexico



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

I am awaiting my permanent residency visa having paid and submitted the application and documents. As you probably know, this was once either called an FM2 or FM3 visa.

My question is how often does the Mexican government change their residency requirements, particularly in terms of minimum income requirements. 

I would hate to sell my house and move to Mexico and then have them raise the income requirements on me and not be able to renew my visa at some point.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

ElPaso2012 said:


> I am awaiting my permanent residency visa having paid and submitted the application and documents. As you probably know, this was once either called an FM2 or FM3 visa.
> 
> My question is how often does the Mexican government change their residency requirements, particularly in terms of minimum income requirements.
> 
> I would hate to sell my house and move to Mexico and then have them raise the income requirements on me and not be able to renew my visa at some point.


*No, the Residente Permanente visa was previously Inmigrado status; not FM2 or 3.

The laws and rules were stable for more than 10 years, in our experience, then changed two years ago to what are now in effect. Everything is always subject to change. Just ask those of us having to take cars out of Mexico because of the new laws & rules.
*


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

If you receive Residente Permanente you don't have to re-visit Immigration except for address change or change of marital status


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

sparks said:


> If you receive Residente Permanente you don't have to re-visit Immigration except for address change or change of marital status


Interesting. The man at the Mexican consulate in El Paso who took my application told me the same thing, but a lot of the other things he told me proved to be incorrect, so thanks for the clarification.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> *No, the Residente Permanente visa was previously Inmigrado status; not FM2 or 3.
> 
> The laws and rules were stable for more than 10 years, in our experience, then changed two years ago to what are now in effect. Everything is always subject to change. Just ask those of us having to take cars out of Mexico because of the new laws & rules.
> *


Actually, I read several posts about the difficulties of importing a car and have decided to just sell both of mine and buy something used once I get where I'm going, which is still to be determined. I think it's going to take a little tour of several places on the bus to decide.


----------

